# Pittarthie Castle January 2011



## Pratt (Feb 20, 2011)

This 16th century towerhouse in Fife is crumbling. It is in the guardianship of Historic Scotland but they seem to have accepted that it is beyond salvation.






Pittarthie Castle from the east




The castle kitchen




Grey water outlet from kitchen (outside view)




Upper floor windows




Upper floor windows (detail)




West end upper floors with iron yett in window




Stair to upper floors




Outside of stair tower (North side)




Family arms and initials




The castle entrance




View from south




East view




The castle is perched on a bleak hillside


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 20, 2011)

Is that what you were trying to do?


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2011)

Unless you have something further to add to this then I'm afraid it does not fulfil the [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]criteria for a location report[/ame].


----------



## Pratt (Feb 20, 2011)

*Pittarthie Castle*

Yes, I have plenty to add to this but I am apparently pushing the boundaries of my technical expertise beyond its limit. I am having a problem loading pictures successfully. It is my first attempt!


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2011)

Aah fair enough, well the guide I linked in my previous post has reasonably detailed instructions. 

You weren't far off, you just seem to have duplicated the code a couple of times which stopped it working... 

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]This thread[/ame] has a step by step guide if you haven't already seen it.

I'll edit your original post so the image works, then if you go ahead and edit it yourself to add what you want to add you'll be able to see what it should look like.


----------



## Pratt (Feb 22, 2011)

*Silly me!*



Curious Dragon said:


> Is that what you were trying to do?



"It is one thing to show a man that he is in error, and another to put him in possession of truth" John Locke 
(1632-1704).
No, I was just learning but I think I've got it now!
Pratt


----------



## ricasso (Feb 22, 2011)

worth waiting for! you've got some cracking photos there!


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 22, 2011)

Didn't realise this one existed, will need to add it to the to do list


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2011)

Really like this. Some great details to be seen. Cheers.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Some great pictures there, thanks for persevering with the technical bit. Looks like you got lucky with the weather that day too, absolutely glorious.
I am impressed to see how well the family arms have survived.


----------

